# Snow in Ontario!  Eeeekk!



## NicNak (Apr 6, 2009)

Today many parts of Ontario got 15-25 cms of snow.

Currrently in Toronto, closer to the lake we are now getting snow.  :yikes3:

Mother Nature, it is April 6th, what are you doing?  :teehee:  I think maybe Mother Nature is over worked and tired maybe. :lol:


----------



## suewatters1 (Apr 6, 2009)

I am going to Toronto in 11 days.  I better not get snow then.

Sue


----------



## Daniel (Apr 6, 2009)

I think it's obvious that Mother Nature did not intend humans to live north of the US border


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats Canada for you snow snow and more snow. I prefer rain at least it makes things grow Mary


----------



## NicNak (Apr 6, 2009)

Daniel said:


> I think it's obvious that Mother Nature did not intend humans to live north of the US border



Are you implying that Canadians are not human?  :rofl:



:snowballs:


----------



## suewatters1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey remember the snow has gone to the states where a seasons opening baseball games was postponed 
"postponed by weather: Red Sox-Rays, White Sox-Royals"

Sue


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 6, 2009)

We're cute up here nonetheless


----------



## NicNak (Apr 6, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> We're cute up here nonetheless



No one can deny that, that is for sure Jazzey


----------



## Halo (Apr 6, 2009)

Daniel is just jealous because he has never had the pleasure of throwing a snowball at someone, or eating snow (no...not yellow snow) or having your nostrils freeze together :lol: All those things that he is missing out on....poor Daniel :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 6, 2009)

No worries Halo, WP will have the abominable snowman vacationing with Daniel in no time...  Florida / or Alaska - one or the other....:lol:


----------



## ladylore (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok - no snowballs thrown at me please. :snowballs:
It's 15 degrees here! :kick:


----------



## NicNak (Apr 6, 2009)

ladylore said:


> Ok - no snowballs thrown at me please. :snowballs:
> It's 15 degrees here! :kick:



Saturday it was nice here too then it went all downhill yesterday afternoon :teehee:


----------



## Halo (Apr 6, 2009)

ladylore said:


> Ok - no snowballs thrown at me please. :snowballs:
> It's 15 degrees here! :kick:



As long as you promise to behave and not rub it in our faces that you didnt have snow today! 

:snowballs:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 6, 2009)

Ick. It's snowing in Virginia.


----------



## NicNak (Apr 6, 2009)

Cat Dancer said:


> Ick. It's snowing in Virginia.



It is nice to know it isn't just a Canadian thing then :teehee:

Wait until Daniel sees that.  He will start saying that Virginia is now part of Canada.  :lol:

Welcome to Canada Cat Dancer :rock:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 6, 2009)

He he. That's funny. Yes, I guess we have migrated up to Canada.


----------



## Halo (Apr 6, 2009)

WHAT? Cat Dancer is now a :canadian:

Awesome :cool2:


----------



## NicNak (Apr 6, 2009)

We appointed her an Honorary Canadian


----------

